# 2010 New Year's Resolution



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 28, 2009)

Yay! It's that time once again. Post your 2010 New Year's Resolution, whether it be to lose 20 pounds, enlarge your penis, get a girlfriend/boyfriend, graduate from college, etc.

For me, it's not a lot different from last years:

1. Don't be lazy.
2. Practice breakdancing more often.
3. Perform in front of a large audience.
4. Make new friends. Get rid of bad friends. Strengthen existing relationships.
5. Get into a suitable college.
6. Be organized.


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

1. Getting over my previous relationship and stop being depressed
2. lose 5-10 lbs
3. Get a job
4. Get my license


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Befriend the Homeless cat and call it my own
Get a raise
Beat Tinyt in Brawl
Turn 18 XD
Go to America
enlarge my penis
Oh! Also! Try to be my best, and MAYBE get offered a position on the GBATemp staff, Doubt it, but its MY resolution


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> *Befriend the Homeless cat and call it my own*
> Get a raise
> Beat Tinyt in Brawl
> Turn 18 XD
> Go to America



At first i read that as boyfriend....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



....Please don't do that to the poor kitty its been through enough being homeless...
Just friends is fine enough!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 28, 2009)

-lost 20lbs
-get a job
-get scholarships
-Rule GBAtemp with an iron fist
-Be more sociably active
-Strengthen relationship with girlfriend


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

-Be more of an annoying kid that you all hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nah,
-Stop being annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Get a job or something
-Stop being a dick with my friends


----------



## driverzx (Dec 28, 2009)

- Get a decent job
- Eat less fastfood
- Watch less TV


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 28, 2009)

Stop procrastinating
Apply for a scholarship
Get a better life


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## razorback78 (Dec 29, 2009)

to make a new years resolution list this time.


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
Better grades
...
I hate studying.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Better grades
> Better grades
> Better grades
> Better grades
> ...


+1 but i know it wont happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

>








None really. I don't believe in this resolution crap. Shit gets done when shit gets done, plain and simple. I don't like having a due date on my schoolwork, why would I want it on my personal goals?


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

Priority number 1: To actually fulfill what I say I'll do. Or at least attempt.
-Learn to revise after I return home from school
-Cut down on web surfing
-Save money
-Read up on more general knowledge
-Figure out what education/career route I'll be going after major exams
-Learn to play guitar after major exams

Maybe:
-Diet (Bah, I like being fat, but then its compulsory to go into the army some time)
-Be more sociable (Pretty antisocial now, don't even talk to girls btw)
-Brush up on humor. Stupid humor gets old.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2009)

Find a job
Stop for 5 minutes to finally beat Donkey Kong 64
And update my cellphone after 3 years
I can't really think of anything really


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not gonna write some random crap and then end up not doing any of it!

EDIT: @Veho, lmao


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Meh, I don't see the point in a New Years resolution.

I claim I'll do this and that but it turns out that I don't do shit.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> Maybe:
> -Diet (Bah, I like being fat, but then its compulsory to go into the army some time)
> ...



SAAAAAAYYYY WHAT!


Spoiler



Same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill only talk to them when i have to, or its at work, but the only girl i actually talk to is my girlfriend, Cause shes Uber mega cool like that


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> None really. I don't believe in this resolution crap. Shit gets done when shit gets done, plain and simple.




Agreed.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 29, 2009)

- Get out of the house

If I get that much done for this year, then I'll be happy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> -Brush up on humor. Stupid humor gets old.



Say what? You need to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail more, my friend.

My only "goal" (not resolution) next year is to buy a PSP. All I need to do is turn in my working papers so...


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 29, 2009)

Lose more weight, get a women, be better at drums (most important one), get a job, get my license


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 29, 2009)

1) Drink only water. I'm sure whether I want to include juices and stuff yet, but I am definitely never drinking soda again.
2) Stop spending money. I don't spend that much. I have a job at 16, and almost $2,000, but if I stop buying little $30 things here and there, I would have more.
3) Play the bass more. Got one for my birthday in July, and I really like it, but I'm not that good.

That's really it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

To continue trying to spread civil disobedience and to try to bring about a world wide social revolution.  I like to set the bar low for my resolutions.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

>








Jk of course! 


The biggest thing for me this year is to read a the one year bible that my dad has. I would love to get it all in one year!
Second, get some ab deffinition. i would love to have nice abs for swimsuit season.
Better at drums.
Get a job. Ive had one in the past, but i think i may be time this year to move on and get a bigger, more substantial job.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 30, 2009)

- Discover how to produce an army of robot clone soldiers and conquer my neighboring countries.
- Get a girlfriend... This will probably be harder then the first thing


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

I will try to get a FUN summer job...
I will increase my posts to 2000.
I will buy 1 DS and 1 Wii game. (for Nintendo)


----------



## smash_brew (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to do my dishes more frequently. Im tired of looking over at the kitchen and always seeing a stack of dishes.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2009)

New Year's Resolutions? Hmm...not really thought about it...let's see...since it'll be 2010, I'll go for 10 resolutions, starting with...

1) Get a WAAAAAAAAY better job. My boss Zero-Houred my contract so I no longer have any stable income. It sucks. Some weeks I can pay my bills, but then I might be left up shit creek for a month after. Time for a change, methinks. Not as easy as one might like in the middle of a recession though. But anything's better than this.

2) Put some serious effort into my games design course. Even though it's a home learning course, I should still be putting more effort in than I am. I'm really half-arsed about studying, I never focus. I get the grades, but I really should knuckle down and get on with it or it'll take me an age to finish.

3) fly to New Zealand and say what needs to be said to a certain person there. Long story, don't ask.

4) Finish painting my Warhammer 40K Ork army. I've had them for nearly two years and still haven't painted more than two thirds of them. That's just stupid.

5) Finish more of my games. I have a terrible habit of starting stuff then just kinda forgetting about it as soon as something else comes along. I started playing Bioshock months ago, I still haven't finished it. I got halfway through and then some DS game got released and I just kinda lost interest.

6) Pay my tuition fees. As a result of my unstable income I've not actually paid off any of my loan in about four months, and Hitachi Capital are sending me letters with the words 'legal action' used rather liberaly throughout. Same goes for my phone bill with Orange...not good.

7) Move out. 22 and still living with my old man, that's just pathetic. As soon as my income picks up, I am outta here.

8) repair my silver chain. I've had that chain since my 16th birthday and it's absolutely sacred to me. But the links have come undone and since it's extremely high quality silver it'll cost a fortune to repair. But it must be done.

9) Continue my in-depth study into exactly what is the point of Paris Hilton. I've been pondering it for years and I'm still short of an answer. 

10) And finally, find a way to make sure my pathetic ex girlfriend never bothers me again as long as she lives, which with any luck will not be long, so that I may finally be free to walk the streets without her and her pathetic little sister making life a lot more difficult that absolutely necessary. At the moment I'm thinking omething along the lines of a trail of cheese and onion crisps leading into a bear trap. Everyone still loves cheese and onion, right?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> I'm going to do my dishes more frequently. Im tired of looking over at the kitchen and always seeing a stack of dishes.


Have Fun! Put them out in the garden and go wild with a hose! WHOOOP!!!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 30, 2009)

Spend less time on GBAtemp...

Oh who am I kidding?  I failed already.


----------



## smash_brew (Dec 30, 2009)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me. i was thinking about starting a garden too. Dishes and gardening. Going to be a hell of a year.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a hand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grow a new variety of PLATE PLANTS and you're set! (You get a garden and you keep watering the plates!)


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

>



Haha, I lol'd.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine?

I guess my resolution would be 

1. keep my diabetic condition in check
2. have an otherwise healthy lifestyle
3. Smell the roses more often
4. i WILL endure not punching my brother for another year
5. I will graduate from my course
6. I will completed 1 game
7. I will regain my mrfatso name!!
8. Upload more stuff to the net
9. Drink more coffee
10. Carry on my search for my teddy bear


----------



## outgum (Dec 31, 2009)

Ninjin said:
			
		

> - Discover how to produce an army of robot clone soldiers and conquer my neighboring countries.
> - Get a girlfriend... This will probably be harder then the first thing
> 
> 
> ...


I just asked, Im in New Zealand, I could say it FOR you XD


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2009)

- Go to my favorite soccer team for the play-offs this year.

- Earn some money thanks to the internetz


----------



## funem (Dec 31, 2009)

As far as games go, I think I will try and complete some of the many games I started and never finished...... Starting with my Nintendo 64, then Gamecube, DS and 360... that should take me to 2011 at least...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Build me a better Mafia... Will only take a couple of min and will cost you nothing...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199676


----------



## Thoob (Dec 31, 2009)

1 - Sleep every day
2 - Eat food often
3 - Get a new PC
4 - Get a girlfriend


----------



## iFish (Dec 31, 2009)

1-stop cracking my nuckles 
2-get a girl friend (won't happen soon)
3 get a glue ribbon here on the temp
4 get a job

these are very improble to happen.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 31, 2009)

There's several things I'd like to get done this year, but the only one I'm going to call a resolution is to stop being so hard on myself. It's just depressing when you can't keep them, so that'll do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On the abstract fuzzy list of things I'd like to do this year but aren't going to call resolutions because guilt can be a deterrent when it slips, lets spend 2010:
* Drawing. I've gotten absolutely nowhere in the past 3 years, and I could get really really good if I just put the time in...
* Learning Mental Arithmetic. For someone with all my maths-related qualifications, it's pretty sad that I can't add two numbers together in my head without some difficulty.
* Get a real job! I'm breaking even at the moment so while it's better than the situation some people are in, it does bother me somewhat.
* Wear more nail varnish. Why not.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 31, 2009)

1920x1200


----------



## lolzed (Dec 31, 2009)

1.Won't pirate anymore
2.Try to get better in art and such
3.Tough-en up
*4.Get a life*


----------



## zeromac (Dec 31, 2009)

im from 2010, hello people of 2009

Ontopic:
My New years resolutions that i know will probale happen
-get a Girlfriend (im not joking)
-get good grades
-:creeo:


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2009)

1) Business as usual- life or things going in it are good so any changes that happen will probably be those that would happen anyway or require no special efforts to pull off (no to say it will not be physically of mentally demanding).

I will however offer some comments

1) Weight loss or toning up- I say go for fitness instead or better yet train up muscles and muscle memory to function in a way useful to you. All too often do I or others drag people who spend serious time and effort to look toned up a mountain, on a bike ride, on a walk and they suffer all the way and by similar token those that train their back up (or any of the other major trouble spots: knees, ankles, hips, neck, wrists) and learn to lift properly or otherwise apply force sensibly/usefully I reckon gain far more out of it that than those who spend hours doing stomach crunches. Remember also training is not necessarily about strength as you also have flexibility (bulk muscle often impedes such a thing) and stamina.

1a) Food also figured into this- learn to cook as cutting yourself off only makes for cravings while learning to cook makes you realise how nasty most of the stuff you would otherwise "miss" tastes. Do not interpret this as "go organic" or anything like that just learn to cook.

2) Job- this time last year I might have said I wanted a legitimate job at one point in life, I now realise that was probably a bit like having a picture on the wall: nice to look at but ultimately pointless. Playing a "miscellaneous contractor" or billing only as "services rendered".

3) Education- many of you appear to be espousing the virtues of learning something rather than getting a piece of paper saying you have a good memory. You people are in danger of making me rethink my views of people in general.
As an aside on that some are saying less time on forums, I say more time; you mess up a test and nothing really changes, you mess up advice or doing something most people around here care about then you have real problems or a need to fix things.

4) A significant other (or others)- for some reason it seems odd to have it here and as such it fills my head with either http://video.nate.com/207389969 , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkCR-w3AYOE&fmt=18 or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Txqmgr1k0Y&fmt=18


edit: Oh and 5120 x 1024 (the return of 4 monitors should be soon).


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 31, 2009)

less durgs


----------



## House Spider (Dec 31, 2009)

No more jacking off.
Turn 13.


----------



## Ultralex (Dec 31, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> No more jacking off.
> Turn 13.


LOL

no more loling


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Get the courage to ask my best friend out.


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 31, 2009)

Become a vegetarian and stop drinking soft drinks. Lose some fat and gain some muscle.

So then today I'm going to drink soft drinks,eat meat, and be merry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll throw in a beat every game I own that I've never beat.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 31, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> No more jacking off.
> Turn 13.


----------



## House Spider (Dec 31, 2009)

zero1221 said:
			
		

> Become a vegetarian and stop drinking soft drinks. Lose some fat and gain some muscle.
> 
> So then today I'm going to drink soft drinks,eat meat, and be merry.
> 
> ...


I'll bet you'll go insane after a week with no meat!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

Hold my breath for longer then 30 seconds!


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

A lot of things.

Catch up on lots of things.  
Try my best in school.(first priority)
lots of others.


----------



## 418864035 (Jan 2, 2010)

1.get a job.
2.  hot chicks
3.  lancer evo


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Hold my breath for longer then 30 seconds!


I can hold my breath for one minute.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2010)

-Be more punctual (I procrastinate like hell in school)
-Uh, I don't feel like making the rest of this list...I'll do it later

Just kidding...

1) Take the time to improve my violin and piano skills
2) Learn better singing techniques, learn to use autotune more efficiently (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3) Be lucky and find someone I like (aka girlfriend type scenario)
4) School; apply to a top-level college and get in
5) Place in the robotics competition (though this is the first year my school has ever done it, but I'm the one who organized the majority of it)


----------



## Gore (Jan 2, 2010)

zero1221 said:
			
		

> Become a vegetarian and *stop drinking soft drinks*. Lose some fat and gain some muscle.
> 
> So then today I'm going to drink soft drinks,eat meat, and be merry.
> 
> ...



I should do that, but I drank Dr. Pepper yesterday !!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> zero1221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try going 16 years. I've been a vegetarian since I was born and still am.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 2, 2010)

Shit, I haven't eaten a fruit or vegatable for 12 years.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 2, 2010)

Ultralex said:
			
		

> WarioN64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No more loling? By golly, that is the craziest resolution ever! That like saying to go to 4chan and talk about politics for a year! 


My New Year's Resolution is to boycott McDonalds. Seriously.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 3, 2010)

mmh,. my new year's resolutions

1.spending less time on the computer
2.being less lazy
3.reading more books
4.get into computer science 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




5.increasing in age
thats it .. perhaps some of the points could fit on next years resolution as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@slyakin, try this out


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 3, 2010)

1, Spending more time with family
2. Much less time on the PC!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o: You must teach me your tricks! Is it blowjawbs? IT'S BLOWJAWBS RIGHT?


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 3, 2010)

I made mine years ago. It was to make no more New Years resolutions!


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 4, 2010)

Kinda late, but better late then never!

1. Play less wow.
2. Lose weight.
3. Eat less.
4. Try to do more "social" stuff.
5. Find a job.
6. Sports.
7. Spending more times with friends, besides playing WoW with them.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

Because I always brake mine it's to get fat! So hopefully I'll get thin if I twist it


----------



## lord0fshred (Jan 5, 2010)

My new year's resolution is 800x600.


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2010)

- Spam post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Make more cash
- Show off my pro stock RBK 10k shaft (doesn't it look sick?)
- Make more cash
- Drink less Pepsi
- Think before I post
- Score more goals
- Get a good grade on this test that's due in like an hour.



			
				Veho said:
			
		

>


LIES!  It's really 224px × 271px.


----------



## C175R (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Get a decent job and make more money.
2. buy a psp that is hackable lol
3. go to the gym atleast 3times in a week
4. get my OWN car
5.actually do the stuffs I just mentioned.

PS: Oo also learn how to play guitar if I have some time and opportunity


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

None, I haven't followed through with any since age 9.


----------

